
Ask HN: What are the main platforms used by freelancers to sell their services? - Glosster
I know of Upwork, Hire.bid, Freelancer. What other platforms do you use?
======
Glosster
Main attractions for me would be a lot of high-quality buyers, and low
platform fees (below 10%). By high-quality buyers, I mean the types that don't
expect to pay you $10 per hour, and are able to formulate requirements and
milestones properly, do not keep changing them afterwards, etc.

